# White Memorial RAW - 5/18/09



## bvibert (May 18, 2009)

I got out for a nice spin in the woods today after work.  White Memorial is were I really got started mountain biking.  So while there's virtually no challenge I still enjoy getting back there to ride from time to time.  The fact that it's right on my way home from work helps too.  I got started right around 5:30 and finished up at about 7:15, about 1:45 total ride time.  I tried to stay moving as much as possible, only taking a couple of breaks.  I managed to fit in somewhere around 12.5 miles in that time, the GPS kept loosing the signal so it's hard to get an accurate number.  The trails were in pretty good shape, except for the white trail past the furthest pond.  It was even wetter than usual, I turned back on it before getting to the end because of the softness of the trails out that way.  The bike trails there are all fire roads, some that are pretty grown in so there more like double track in spots.  A lot of the rides are primarily gravel so they drain well, not to mention the numerous large gravel water bars across the trails, that's why I picked it after all the rain we've had in the last few days.  I saw three deer today (actually I scared the crap out of them as I barreled around a corner), and a beaver making his way down one of the rivers that my route went by.

Really good ride, felt good to get out.  The best part was that I felt pretty strong throughout the ride.  I'd been thinking that my conditioning was really down this year, or even that I'd made the wrong choice on wheels (heavier making me a lot slower), but my endurance and strength seemed as good (or better) on this ride as the last time I did a similar loop there towards the end of last year.  I think my perceived slowness is more due to not making technical sections that my riding partners have been having an easier time with thus far this season, since I was able to haul pretty good today when the terrain wasn't technical at all.

Here's my track if anyone cares:
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=545


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

12.5 miles is a good clip to ride after work.  Any hills or all flat land?


----------



## WoodCore (May 19, 2009)

Looks like a nice loop Brian. i might have to head up there myself after work tonight and pedal a few miles.


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 12.5 miles is a good clip to ride after work.  Any hills or all flat land?



IIRC there are a few climbs in there.


----------



## severine (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 12.5 miles is a good clip to ride after work.  Any hills or all flat land?



Definitely some hills. I don't know the full course he's ridden but I've ridden in there before. Some good downhills that become uphills if you double back in spots. Very little is flat; rolling terrain.


----------



## powhunter (May 19, 2009)

Nice!!  I used to hike and fish the bantam river when I was local to the area. Didnt know MTB was allowed there...Have to give that place a try

steveo


----------



## severine (May 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!  I used to hike and fish the bantam river when I was local to the area. Didnt know MTB was allowed there...Have to give that place a try
> 
> steveo


It's not as gnarly as Meriden but it's a nice way to get into the woods and get some exercise.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice!!  I used to hike and fish the bantam river when I was local to the area. Didnt know MTB was allowed there...Have to give that place a try
> 
> steveo



MTB is only allowed on the fire road and double track trails, all the single track is restricted to hikers.  It kinda sucks, some of it would be fun on a bike, but I respect the rules since I want to continue to be able to ride there.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 12.5 miles is a good clip to ride after work.  Any hills or all flat land?





Greg said:


> IIRC there are a few climbs in there.





severine said:


> Definitely some hills. I don't know the full course he's ridden but I've ridden in there before. Some good downhills that become uphills if you double back in spots. Very little is flat; rolling terrain.



Yeah, not too much flat, There aren't really any steep, sustained climbs, but there are some with a relatively mellow pitch that go one for quite a while.  For me it's a really good workout.  I was breathing heavy still when I got home. 

I think I definitely have a little roadie in me, I was enjoying just spinning through some miles, even if it wasn't technical riding.  I even had fun on the road section of the ride, where I topped out due to no big ring.


----------



## WoodCore (May 19, 2009)

I did manage to get a ride in this evening at the White Memorial.......

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=546

First time riding out towards Beaver Pond which was definitely a tad bit more interesting than the rest of WM. I also somehow managed to wind up on Route 61 after a fairly long climb up out of the swamp and it took a minute to get my bearings. Regardless, it was a beautiful evening for a ride and I covered a lot of ground in a short amount of time.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

Nice loop.  Riding down to Beaver Pond adds some hills at the very least.  You can ride past it for some extra mileage, but it's kinda wet right now.  There's not much special about the terrain past there, but there's a few ups a downs.


----------

